# 9" 69



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2008)

*PECHINO 2008 / ATLETICA 100 M UOMINI*

*Pazzesco Bolt: oro e record del mondo *


Il giamaicano vince in 9" 69 rallentando nel finale. L'argento a Richard Thompson (Trinidad & Tobago), bronzo allo statunitense Walter Dix. Delusione per il quinto posto di Asafa Powell


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2008)

L'ho appena visto... queste cose mi commuovono sempre: l'impegno dietro la vincita lo considero una delle piu' grosse professioni di fede e amore del genere umano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2008)

E' che io ho un'età e ricordo quando i 10" sembravano il limite umano... fa riflettere.

Fa riflettere anche sulle vicende personali.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' che io ho un'età e ricordo quando i 10" sembravano il limite umano... fa riflettere.
> 
> *Fa riflettere anche sulle vicende personali*.


Verissimo. Per me una sana competizione sportiva insegna tanto in tutti i campi


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2008)

*Mah*

Sono diventato molto scettico sullo sport ; non si fa in tempo ad entusiasmarsi , che si scopre un dopato che deve restituire le medaglie . . . . . . .

per fortuna , almeno in queste Olimpiadi ( che peraltro sto seguendo pochissimo ) non ho ancora sentito - da parte dei cronisti - la parola " epigono " , che in passato era inflazionata ; un piccolo progresso c' è . . . . . .


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho appena visto... queste cose mi commuovono sempre: l'impegno dietro la vincita lo considero una delle piu' grosse professioni di fede e amore del genere umano.


anche a me le imprese dei fuoriserie dello sport (in prevalenza sport individuali) commuovono sempre....
8 medaglie a Phelps....WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDS (18 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho appena visto... queste cose mi commuovono sempre: l'impegno dietro la vincita lo considero una delle piu' grosse professioni di fede e amore del genere umano.



lettrice, mi sembra così strano quotarti per le sassate che ci siamo detti pomeriggio!

ma


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lettrice, mi sembra così strano quotarti per le sassate che ci siamo detti pomeriggio!
> 
> ma



Io non ti ho detto sassate... mi pare ma non ci giurerei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Semplicemente non concordiamo su quell'argomento... io faccio guerra ma non tengo prigionieri.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ti ho detto sassate... mi pare ma non ci giurerei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li impali?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Li impali?


Certo... ora mi cambio in utente Conte Vlad Iena


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (19 Agosto 2008)

Tra pochi mesi tutti si dimenticheranno di Pechino, poi ..... vedere le olimpiadi svolte in un paese con la pena di morte...........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> Tra pochi mesi tutti si dimenticheranno di Pechino, poi ..... vedere le olimpiadi svolte in un paese con la pena di morte...........


Certo quelle di Atlanta erano un'altra cosa...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo quelle di Atlanta erano un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Agosto 2008)

19" 30


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> 19" 30


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Agosto 2008)

Mi piace perchè è sfrontato, scanzonato corre con le maglie larghe e non con i body e se la scarpa si slaccia ... pazienza ... va a vincere lo stesso. Un fenomeno assoluto. Lui si che possiamo appellare fenomeno


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mi piace perchè è sfrontato, scanzonato corre con le maglie larghe e non con i body e se la scarpa si slaccia ... pazienza ... va a vincere lo stesso. Un fenomeno assoluto. Lui si che possiamo appellare fenomeno


 
....e mi vien persino il dubbio che non sia doppato!


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2008)

I'm number one





non piacciono i suoi atteggiamenti ma... in fondo dice la verità


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2008)

*Riconoscimento*

Il massimo del mio rispetto va a questo personaggio: Natalie  Du  Toit






come Atleta e come Donna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il massimo del mio rispetto va a questo personaggio: Natalie Du Toit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un insegnamento per tutti...


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il massimo del mio rispetto va a questo personaggio: Natalie Du Toit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai proprio ragione


----------

